

My indie game has appeared on another site without authorization by me. - paulloz
http://www.reddit.com/r/IndieGaming/comments/21lbrp/my_indie_game_has_appeared_on_another_site/

======
Golddisk
I completely agree with the first response you got on Reddit... That's
probably the best plan of action you can take at this point.

You could also try contacting Y8.com about taking it down or offer some terms
of use, and while they should accept your request, it doesn't mean they will.

